
Facebook appears to be testing a new Messenger feature that looks like Tinder - runesoerensen
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/paan77/a-new-feature-on-facebook-messenger-looks-an-awful-lot-like-tinder
======
bishnu
Boy, will my parents be baffled by this.

